# Do Shotgun Shells Go Old?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Obviously they do when exposed to the elements. How about brand new, in the box shells?

I ask because I have been doing some searching for shotgun shells on the internet to try to get some cheaper than I can find in the stores. We all know how much steel shot shells have been going up. Well I found some Federal Classic steel shot, 1 1/4 oz 1450 fps BBB. Don't remember when they discontinued that but it must have been at least 6 years ago, probably more. They are only asking $99.99 a case. Pretty good price. My only concern is how old these shells are. Would this be something to worry about?

Otherwise, they have the current Federal Premiums 1 1/4 oz, 1450 fps BBB for $129.99 a case, which is also an excellent price. I think I paid like $18 a box last fall at Cabelas and Gander Mountain.

Any input?


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

i have some shells that are easily 20 years old i just make sure that none are cracked or warped. they shoot just fine taken plenty of dove and quil with them


----------



## johnsonevinrude (Jul 26, 2007)

Zinc plated steel can last a long time.
I have a link were someone disassembled
older steel shells and found them bad.

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/forums/topi ... 24061&rid=


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

majo22 said:


> i have some shells that are easily 20 years old i just make sure that none are cracked or warped. they shoot just fine taken plenty of dove and quil with them


Where did you get the quil? I have been looking for a good spot. Boy am I getting to be a Smart A** or what?


----------

